# Found an Indian pigeon which refuses to fly!



## 6nagi9 (Jul 2, 2011)

I live in Delhi, India and found a pigeon today on my terrace with his feet badly tangled in thread. My Mom says he might well be the same pigeon who's been wandering on the neighbor's terrace for two days without flying. I freed his feet and thought it would do and he will fly away, but he simply refused to do so. He drunk lots of water and ate some cereals. He looks healthy and playful, dodges me when i try to catch him. His poo was white, slightly yellowish. I am keeping him in a cage filled with newspapers for now to keep him safe from cats. He's sleeping, though not on the cushion but standing on a stick. 
Now i don't know nothing what to do next, nothing about their eating preferences and patterns nor about their behavioral patterns. Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Have you taken off the thread as of yet?

Karyn


----------



## 6nagi9 (Jul 2, 2011)

ofcourse, as i mentioned i freed his feet.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

6nagi9 said:


> ofcourse, as i mentioned i freed his feet.


Sorry, I am going to have to clean my glasses, as somehow, I missed that .

Do you think you could post up a photo of this little one, here's how:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=525049&postcount=15

Thanks for helping this little guy out and your concern,

Karyn


----------



## 6nagi9 (Jul 2, 2011)

I have uploaded some pics. Today I found that he is dropping bright green and watery poops. He may have been eating grass though I am not sure of that. Also Mom noticed that he is not opening his mouth as much as others are doing while eating or drinking.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for coming to the aid of this pigeon. The pigeon you found and helped probably has been through a lot of *stress*. Judging from the way you described the poops, it is probably related to what it has been through and a poor diet. You need to keep him comfotable and in a fairly quiet area if you can. Feed it wild bird seed if you can get it. Yellow uncooked pop corn, brown uncooked raw rice can also be offered. Clean water of course is needed. Give it about 3 days and it should get better providing nothing else is wrong with the pigeon.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The wondeful thing about pigeon poops is that you can pretty well tell if the bird is healthy or not. A normal poop looks like a swirl of cookie dough, green/brown in color and white (urates) in the center. If it is watery and showing other colors, there is a problem, but I am sure it as I said in my earlier post, due to poor diet and stress.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I looked at you pigeon pictures. I am sure your blue bird pigeon is a female .


----------



## 6nagi9 (Jul 2, 2011)

he died today...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

6nagi9 said:


> he died today...


I am sorry to hear this news. Thanks for taking this little one in and trying, you have a kind heart.

Karyn


----------



## 6nagi9 (Jul 2, 2011)

he was struggling there... but when I took him in my hands he went calm...I could easily feel his heart beats which were going down... he kept looking at me till the end... mann I'll never forget those moment...


----------



## Suresh (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello, First of all you done a good job Mr.nagi you protected the bird from cats and voltures.
Now you want to adopt that bird or you want to make it to fly(Leave) ,If you want to adopt then u need to get another bird for his pair then only it will be with you and stress free and happy.
I think it is young bird (Squab) better thing is if any pigeons group near by your house try to leave in that group.

Suresh
Hyderabad,INDIA


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Suresh said:


> Hello, First of all you done a good job Mr.nagi you protected the bird from cats and voltures.
> Now you want to adopt that bird or you want to make it to fly(Leave) ,If you want to adopt then u need to get another bird for his pair then only it will be with you and stress free and happy.
> I think it is young bird (Squab) better thing is if any pigeons group near by your house try to leave in that group.
> 
> ...


obviously you havent bothered reading the whole post....
Appart from the fact that it is originally from *JULY 2011*, The bird also died.


----------



## Suresh (Jan 31, 2013)

Quazar said:


> obviously you havent bothered reading the whole post....
> Appart from the fact that it is originally from *JULY 2011*, The bird also died.



Sorry ..I agree with you..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

its a bit hard to dispute what he is saying lol


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I know it's kind of too late, but no one mentioned how to hand feed the pigeon ( defrosted peas), nor some one ask to check for Canker.
It was lots of talking, but no advise on how to keep a pigeon alive. Of course, may beit was also too late to help him since it was not flying.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Dima said:


> I know it's kind of too late, but no one mentioned how to hand feed the pigeon ( defrosted peas), nor some one ask to check for Canker.
> It was lots of talking, but no advise on how to keep a pigeon alive. Of course, may beit was also too late to help him since it was not flying.


The original poster didn't give a whole lot of details to begin with, only posting for the 1st two days, never responded to people after that, then came back 2 weeks later to say it died.
I've had people PM me about sick birds. I respond with a bunch of questions, then never hear back from them. Go figure


----------

